# 5 speed tranny lube question



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a 95 4x4, 4cyl with 5 speed manual trans. 
Manual calls for GL4 lube. I can find GL5 and some that is GL4 and GL5, but none that is just GL4. 

Can i run the ones that say GL4 and GL5 on the label, or does it just need to be GL4 alone? 

Tried searching for the answer but with no luck.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i would go oem but it depends on your climate ..

the nissan trans does not like the wrong lube especially when it is cold..


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

In my Maxima (which calls for GL4), I run a mixture of Redline MT90 and Redline Ultralightweight Shockproof.. You might want to go to the lightweight instead of the ultralight.

My car loves it, even on a 200k+ tranny that's had synchro issues before.
It's a bit notchy when cold, but it doesn't grind or crunch like it used to with "parts store" gear oil.


----------



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

I thought about putting Synthetic in it since i have a quart of 75W-90 already in the garage. But at 176,XXX miles i thought it might not be a good idea... leak wise?? She is a bit stubburn going into 1st somtimes, but other than that it shifts very well. Who knows what was in it up till now from the PO. I am just changing everything so i know when it was done last.


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

I have not yet found a GL4-only gear lube. I have run GL5 for a short time (bad move) and a GL4/5 for y-e-a-r-s with no problems.


----------



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. 

I called the closest Nissan dealer and asked for service. The guy said as long as it has GL4 in the listings on it and not just GL5 it will be fine. 

It was nice to see there was a big magnetic drain plug on the diiferentials, tranny and transfer case!


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

even thow my tranny was shot when i got it it feels good to know i didn't make it worse sticking gl4/5 in there


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

run "amsoil gl4 gear" through google


----------



## ennacac (Aug 25, 2004)

FWIW On other forums they claim that GL5 or GL4/GL5 will eat up the bronze gears Nissan uses in their transmissions and that only GL4 should be used. Nappa sells GL4 regular gear oil and Amzoil sells GL4 synthetic which is what I use in my Altima and Pathfinder 5-speeds.

Tom


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

*gear oil*

what do i have to DO to change it. my hardbody grinds and hates shifting when cold. im assuming the previous owner put crap in or never changed it at all.

i would like to change it, so what do i have to do?


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

Park you truck on level ground. Crawl underneath, and look at the tranny. There is a plug underneath. You will use a large ratchet with no socket to open it up. let the stuff drain into a pan. 

The plug is magnetic, so clean all the metal shavings off it.

Put the plug back in when everything's done draining. 

Look for a similar plug on the side of the tranny (I think it's on the driver's side, but I could be wrong). That's the refill plug. Add new lube until it starts coming out the side hole. this is a tough spot to work in, but Autozone sells a cheap little pump that attaches to your oil bottles and will pump lube into the tranny through a hose (it costs about $5, but will save you from taking a bath in tranny oil).

The rear axle works pretty much the same (plugs are on bottom, and halfway up the back). Should take you about 30 minutes, including draining and pumping. Make sure you have some lava soap on hand, because gear oil is thick and smells strong. In other words, don't plan on going on a first date right after doing this job.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

lets add to that note that you should allways make sure you can get the side one loos first....


----------



## rockcrusher44 (Oct 7, 2006)

AMEN TO THAT! I like to never got my side plug loosened up


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

smikster said:


> lets add to that note that you should allways make sure you can get the side one loos first....


Good point. On thing to remember is that these plugs spend their lives getting coated in road dirt, snow salt, and mud. So it doesn't hurt to give them a shot of PB Blaster a few minutes before doing the job. And yes, make sure the side one come out first. You may need a breaker bar if it hasn't been turned in ages.


----------



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

ennacac said:


> FWIW On other forums they claim that GL5 or GL4/GL5 will eat up the bronze gears Nissan uses in their transmissions and that only GL4 should be used. Nappa sells GL4 regular gear oil and Amzoil sells GL4 synthetic which is what I use in my Altima and Pathfinder 5-speeds.
> 
> Tom



mmmmm..... well crap. 
Guess i'll call a Napa and see if they can get just GL4 then. Figures.. its ice/snow here now and COLD. ... no garage either. rrrrrr..... 
Thanks for the post.


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

Every morning here is in the 20's. It turns the gear oil I use into pudding. In fact, I start the engine and it idles at 1500 rpm right away. Letting the clutch out (in neutral) actually drops the RPMs to about 800. :0 

I've found that giving it a couple minutes of idling in neutral really loosens the stuff up really well. Then I'll drive the length of my street in 1st gear. By the time I get to the stop sign, it's all good. I'm going to try some synthetic soon.


----------



## pisnnisn (Dec 7, 2008)

a little heat around the drain (or fill) plug with a small benzene/ propane torch will help also... just remember, metal expands when heated so focus on the metal surrounding the plug, not the plug itself.


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

hans747 said:


> Good point. On thing to remember is that these plugs spend their lives getting coated in road dirt, snow salt, and mud. So it doesn't hurt to give them a shot of PB Blaster a few minutes before doing the job. And yes, make sure the side one come out first. You may need a breaker bar if it hasn't been turned in ages.


ok. well i have two quarts of fully synthetic redline mt90 gl-4 75W-90 gear oil. will that fill it up? The thruck has 153000 miles. will two quarts fill my transmission? my friend said his 240sx with the same engine took 1 and a half. im just hoping this is enough, that stuff is expensive.
I have a whine coming from the transmission in all gears. im hoping this will save some life of the tranny.


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

That will get you very close, if not completely full. Sorry, it's been a while since I did the job on my truck. I recall buying three quarts to do the tranny AND differential, and having a lot left over of the third quart. If you look through your owners' manual, there should be a page that tells you how much of each fluid (radiator, engine oil, tranny, etc) your truck takes.


----------



## Von (Aug 3, 2005)

What about using Royal Purple manual tranny lube or Pennzoil Syncromesh?

I know the lube that was in my tranny originally was no where near 75/90 weight. I tried putting 80/90 in it and it was horrible when cold.


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

Royal purple shows a GL4 75-90:
Dodge Trucks NV4500, 1994 & newer (GL-4: 75W85) arrowMax-Gear 75W90

Penzoil makes a GL-4 lube:
Pennzoil® Synthetic Gear Oils 75W-90 

You might have to special order these through your parts store, because they probably won't carry them.


----------

